# tribute to soldiers by don cherry on hockey night in canada



## ameliat (12 Nov 2006)

i am tryung to lacate this tribute on the net but i am having no success. It was done on coach's corner in the toronto montreal game last night. Anyone know where i can find it?


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Nov 2006)

They used to have them on the cbc.ca website, but apparently no updates since 19 June 2006


----------



## ameliat (12 Nov 2006)

yeh i checked there but nov 4 is the last clip Iguess it was a really nice tribute to C Company


----------



## condor888000 (13 Nov 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PlQM2cQDSlU

Always on youtube.

Just watched it, and love him or hate him, you gotta admit Cherry's a class act.


----------



## RHFC_piper (13 Nov 2006)

So Don Cherry gets a Crazy 8s Patch before me... The patches were still being made when I was wounded in Panjwayi.

oh well..

Good on 'em.

Good on Don Cherry.


----------

